# Vandalism?



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has ever had a problem with people vandalising and/or stealing props, and how you came up with a way to stop it, or a least try. I posted a similar thread on another forum, and just wondering what you guys came up with. I think it was two years ago now that someone stole alot of my Masks that I had on props, they also took another haunters in my area. Last year I secured the mask to the pvc, and kept the lights on all night, and didnt experience any problems. I also plan to fence my entire yard this year, and add a gate.


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

This is a great quesitons and a real concern for me as well. I have seen several yards in my area and they did not appear to experience issues but the props were not that eloborate. I am concerned that I will spend time and money and run into the same issues that you have.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Definatly, thats why it pays to really think it out when you set up the yard. Having the yard fenced or closed of seems to help, and it always needs to be lit up in some way.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I worry about vandalism from my next door white trash neighbours, who already are kicking in my wee wire fence (we put it up around our front yard to keep their dog from using it as a toilet), and knocking over my potted plants in the yard. (You wouldn't realize these people are ADULTS with teenaged daughters---and I KNOW it was the parents who did it).

I'm thinking of buying one of those fake security cameras, and mounting it in a prominent place. That might deter some theft.


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm... this is a tough topic.

This is the main reason why I never bother setting up outside displays for Halloween (instead opting for the walk-through Haunted House where we can set up some props and decorations on the nights of the haunt).

I guess the BEST thing to do would be to install some kind of camera system (they are REALLY cheap if you look into it, plus you can usually set it up to record onto the hard drive of a computer).

You would be able to set the recording to start during the evening and go until morning (since i'm sure these types of vandilisms don't occur in broad daylight).

Or, to be really safe, run it 24/7 so you can review the footage if anything is stolen/wrecked.

If you don't have any MOVING props, you can also hook it up to a motion sensor so it will come on if anyone steps foot INTO your yard!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I too am worried about this... then again this is like my first official year... Im gonna set up the graveyard (which is near the road) like 2 days before halloween so there is less of a chance something goes wrong.... ill be an actor on halloween so ill be out side guarding everything! hehe


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I had a few problems years ago. Nothing since then though.
This is the precautions I take for the vandals.
..Our entire front yard is fenced in(cemetery style), helps a bit,
..I use mechanic wire and tie all my props down(id rather it get ruined then stollen)
..Cameras are running all night
..we hang a sign stating video survalince in progress
..when darkness falls and the show is off, it lights on allnight.
..we also have a few motion lights placed around home on the ground to try and deter any possiably vandles.

so far the above has worked good for me the past few years.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thats a good idea, I may put up a sign saying video surveillance


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I live right across the street from a high school, and in three years all I have had stolen was a lighted pumpkin, which I think was taken after one of the football games. Most of the teens always say positive stuf when I am outside tweaking things as they walk by.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

crossblades400 said:


> Thats a good idea, I may put up a sign saying video surveillance


What about trying to incorporate the sign into the decor. Something like: "Remember...We're Watching." Put it right next to the security cameras. Might deter and add to the creep factor at the same time.

Real cameras are great, but if you cant afford it, why not get 5 motion sensistive, fake ones from FE for only about 6 bucks a piece after shipping, you can't beat them.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I have some of the Fe ones, lol I think I will set one up since i have an extra one LOL.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll have more and better props up this year.
Never had a problem last year, but I took
all the good props in for the night.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I like there "watching you" idea for a sign. I think I might also invest in a fake camera.
THANKS!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

I only leave my display out for about a week. Haven't had problems, but I was thinking about a motion sensor wired to flood lights and an audio alert, a recording of someone yelling "STOP! PUMPKIN MOLESTOR!" or something like that. A little deterent that will embarrass honest folks coming to the door after hours as well.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

haha. Great idea.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I never have problems with people stealing my stuff, but I think that is because I only put out my props the day of halloween, and I watch them. I begin decorating early in the morning and by the time I'm done the toters are coming. Works out very nicely. If/when I make a dot room of course it will be set up before the big day, but I don't think someone would steal that, too big.


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Never really had anykind of 'big' display to worry about, but even when a few pumpkins get smashed before the big day ticks me off.... so.... they wanna play, LET'S PLAY.

one of my best anti-vandle devices (and most fun) was hooking a 'soaker hose' up to an electric / automatic water valve - connected to a portable motion sensor.

there is nothing more gratifying than that sudden " AAAAAAAA!!!!!!!" scream in the middle of the night.

(once again, please read signature) LOL


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We have gotten lucky over the years.
The only things we have had stolen, were minor things, a Flaming Cauldron (of which we were Never able to replace) and a Strobe Light.
Vandalism (Thankfully), has Never, Ever been a problem for us.
I think it is due to our Vigilance and ability to keep an eye on our Props.
Also, one of us at home at All times, plus we are believers in 2nd Amendment Rights, so Castle Law would pertain to this.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Most of my decorations go up Halloween day and are back inside at the end of the night. I put up my fence and spider web early, and maybe a few other items. I've never had a problem while the ToTs are out, but then again I'm part of the decorations watching over everything. I'd like have more in place earlier, but I've heard to many stories of decorations disappearing. I wish I could be more trusting, but it would ruin my Halloween to have things vanish or be vandalized.

Of course I would like to catch the damn ground hog that got in my yard and chewed on my one surviving pumpkin (a 60 pounder even after being chewed). See thread below (he came back for seconds after I took the picture. :madeton:

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10979&page=7


----------



## Dark vision (Sep 8, 2008)

last year i had a static prop stolen, i just laughed, and though it must have been pretty good for someone to take it. but this year i will be leaving the lights on.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll partially set up the cemetary, hang the spider web, etc., but the majority of my stuff goes out on Halloween, and all comes back inside that night. The one and only time I put something out early (life sized guy from Scream) it went out the night before...and when I got up the next morning his head was rolling around in the front yard. Never saw the mask and bloody knife again. He was right next to the house, so they were quiet/sneaky - since we're normally up til about 2 in the morning, and never heard them. I'm thinking if they'll steal a $5 mask/knife, Michael, Freddy and Jason don't stand a chance of staying staying in my yard overnight.


----------



## Lachoween (Aug 6, 2008)

We haven't had any problems in the past, but worry about the same thing. We are going to invest in security cameras this year and put up a sign. Also thinking about a motion sensor with a flood light and sound just to give a special kick to those who may think the cameras are fake! LOL, I love Spanky's idea of audio screaming "stop! pumpkin molester!" 

We usually set up the fence and cemetary the begining of october, tweak that with some cobwebs and standing bluckies, then on the 31st it takes all day to bring out the really good stuff that we would be very upset if it was stolen or ruined.


----------



## Professor Vlad (Sep 1, 2008)

Ah what fools these mortals be. had a similar issue in my area until i decided to stop the mayhem. lol a neighbor gave me the idea and my own twisted mind filled in the details lol 

Boils and Ghouls i designed and built Frank2.0. A 6 foot tall full motion, hidden ip-security cam. lol His head hides a ip cemrea that is connected via either a wireless signal or cat-5 network cable to your laptop and is fully automated and will allow you to keep track of all your display with his motorised neck and motion sensor array. lol all you need is a computer with internet access. the camera is intenet ready with only about 5 minutes of setup lol. 

I have already stopped 5 thefts and 4 vandalizm attempts. If anyone would like to get plans and a list of building items let me know. Frank is a hit in my area i have orders for 5 more lol


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Professor Vlad said:


> Ah what fools these mortals be. had a similar issue in my area until i decided to stop the mayhem. lol a neighbor gave me the idea and my own twisted mind filled in the details lol
> 
> Boils and Ghouls i designed and built Frank2.0. A 6 foot tall full motion, hidden ip-security cam. lol His head hides a ip cemrea that is connected via either a wireless signal or cat-5 network cable to your laptop and is fully automated and will allow you to keep track of all your display with his motorised neck and motion sensor array. lol all you need is a computer with internet access. the camera is intenet ready with only about 5 minutes of setup lol.
> 
> I have already stopped 5 thefts and 4 vandalizm attempts. If anyone would like to get plans and a list of building items let me know. Frank is a hit in my area i have orders for 5 more lol


I'd love to see it.

My stuff starts going out Oct 1st and stays up until Nov 2nd. The only thing I hold back are the things I want to be a new surprise to the kids who see my yard every day. I have never had anything come up missing or vandalized, except after bad storms and that doesn't really count. I live on the very last street in the back of a quiet, well-behaved subdivision. The kids adore what I do and would not dare mess it up for fear of never seeing it again.

However, I agree that the cameras (real or otherwise) and audio deterrents sound good. Fences are great, and since I do have one during Oct, that may help me. Who knows? And staking stuff down can't do anything but *help* be a good deterrent when they can't just grab it and run. I do have to do that at Christmas. I would love to hear and see more about Frank though, Prof.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Professor Vlad said:


> Ah what fools these mortals be. had a similar issue in my area until i decided to stop the mayhem. lol a neighbor gave me the idea and my own twisted mind filled in the details lol
> 
> Boils and Ghouls i designed and built Frank2.0. A 6 foot tall full motion, hidden ip-security cam. lol His head hides a ip cemrea that is connected via either a wireless signal or cat-5 network cable to your laptop and is fully automated and will allow you to keep track of all your display with his motorised neck and motion sensor array. lol all you need is a computer with internet access. the camera is intenet ready with only about 5 minutes of setup lol.
> 
> I have already stopped 5 thefts and 4 vandalizm attempts. If anyone would like to get plans and a list of building items let me know. Frank is a hit in my area i have orders for 5 more lol


I would really love to see the plans to this. I think theft is all of our biggest fear.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

It's too bad we cant hook up a motion sensor to an uzi machine gun, so if anything gets stolen or vandalized, we will have more props to use in the morning.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

*to aelwyn, problem with fake cameras,*

is if someone is attacked and hurt. The cops, if they see the housing, will want copies of the video. No video = problems down the line. It's better to just have a couple more trusted friends to walk around your haunt with 2 way radios to communicate any problems.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

While I don't get to setup any earlier than Halloween day, I have always though of how to secure a prop or to discourage theft.

One idea wad to put a small wire cable run line, so that you can grab the prop and start running, but at a certain distance the line runs out and either yanks the prop from your hand or knocks you on your ass.

Another i dead was similar, but to have one of those little personal alarms attached to the prop, and when grab the prop, it pulls the pin on the alarm, and with the alarm being attached to the prop, follows the thief down the street until they drop the prop.

these are only $2 each:


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

rip86 said:


> Never really had anykind of 'big' display to worry about, but even when a few pumpkins get smashed before the big day ticks me off.... so.... they wanna play, LET'S PLAY.
> 
> one of my best anti-vandle devices (and most fun) was hooking a 'soaker hose' up to an electric / automatic water valve - connected to a portable motion sensor.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of stories my mom used to tell about my uncle hitting Devil's Night and Halloween pranksters with rotten tomatoes or eggs. I think it was on another thread here that someone suggested shooting vandals with a paintball gun- getting hit with one of those things ain't fun if you're not wearing protective gear and the target is easy to identify. I was gonna suggest the old time farmer's deterrent to thieves and trespassers- a shotgun loaded with rock salt, but today you would never get away with that.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I've been fortunate and never had any of my props vandalized, and I leave my display up for the whole month. Of course I have a "fence" around the whole thing. It is a "wrought iron" 4" pvc and 1x2 wood strip fence that I made for the haunt, but it is surprisingly good at keeping people out.

I did once have two Christmas reindeer moved to into a position for making little reindeer, but that was a long time ago and a different neighborhood.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Prominently displayed video cameras and signage indicating there is video surveillance going on is a big deterrent to vandalism.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

ya,, its bad...
in the party,, some people'll be crazy


----------

